# Kama Sutra Virus



## ebackhus

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20060125...0yzNK2s0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3ODdxdHBhBHNlYwM5NjQ-

A new virus created in the style of old-skool mayhem is slated to release on the third of February.


----------



## Fenrry

Quick question about this:

does it only affect users running Outlook or any other mail client running from ur computer? or it could affect ppl using msn or aim???

Still a threat, but what ppl is most at risk??

Fen


----------



## MoralTerror

It affects all Windows systems. Mac according to Sophos are unaffected

http://www.sophos.com/pressoffice/news/articles/2006/01/nyxemd.html

Running an updated Anti-Virus should protect you but best check with your program vendor.

Avoid opening emails with subject lines similar to

*Hot Movie*
Arab sex DSC-00465.jpg
****in Kama Sutra pics
Fw: SeX.mpg
Fwd: Crazy illegal Sex!
give me a kiss
Miss Lebanon 2006
Part 1 of 6 Video clipe
School girl fantasies gone bad
The Best Videoclip Ever


----------



## mimo2005

Make sure that your pc is updated with microsoft website ..and your antivirus is up to date ...and make sure that you already did an antivirus scan before friday 01 03 2006 .


----------



## ebackhus

Our IT department is finally doing something about it...

A mass emailing worm named [email protected] <<http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]>> that was discovered on January 17, 2006, will delete files on infected machines on February 3rd, and on the 3rd day of the month thereafter. All COSA computers that are connected to the network should have the most updated antivirus definition files and be protected. If you have a laptop, please logon to the COSA network and update your anti-virus definition files. You should ensure that your antivirus virus definitions are current (i.e. 01 February 2006). If your antivirus software is unable to update or is not currently enabled or running, please contact your DSS and ITSD’s helpdesk for support.

This new virus currently deletes specific files locally on infected workstation and attempts to spread to other workstations not protected by current antivirus software. 

There are several known methods for infections: infected email attachments and network shares. Even though we will diligently try to prevent this from occurring, please do not open attachments without first verifying that a “trusted” sender intentionally sent it to you by asking them if they sent you an attachment. Please do not open emails that are not business related. This particular email based virus has the following subjects:

. Common subjects are the following: 

§ Hot Movie* 
§ A Great Video 
§ Fw: 
§ Fw: DSC-00465.jpg 
§ Fw: Funny  
§ Fw: Picturs 
§ Few: Real show 
§ Few: SeX.mpg 
§ Fw: Sexy 
§ Fwd: Crazy illegal Sex! 
§ Fwd: image.jpg 
§ Fwd: Photo 
§ give me a kiss 
§ Miss Lebanon 2006 
§ My photos 
§ Part 1 of 6 Video clipe 
§ Photos 
§ Re: 
§ School girl fantasies gone bad


If you have critical data on your workstation please copy the data onto non-writeable media, your H-drive or department file share. This will ensure a reliable way to recover your data in the event of any data corruption.


----------



## SBCDSLagent

It's well past the deadline but we haven't confirmed any cases of the Kama Sutra in which suggests we're not looking at a major outbreak...


----------

